# Macro Fire Experiments



## Jens Heidler (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

I just had a great weekend experimenting with my 105mm macro lens and a highspeed camera using water, lighter fuel and soap.
Lighting up those bubble led to great small Fire Balls and quite cool macro shots. Have you ever tried those of similar shots?
What do you think of it?
I really love the results and will probably shoot some more soon


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 23, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## LRLala (Apr 23, 2019)

Strangely mesmerizing. That's some very creative stuff going on.


----------



## Jens Heidler (Apr 24, 2019)

Thank you, great to hear that


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 24, 2019)

I liked the music and stop motion effects you used. I am wondering how you were lighting the fire without the ignition being seen. Did you edit that out?


----------

